# Welches Laufrad für 3 1/2-Jährige? Oder doch nur Fahrrad?



## EvaM (11. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier und auf dieses Forum gestoßen, weil ich ein neues Laufrad für meine Tochter suche. Habe schon einiges gelesen, kenne mich mit Fahrrädern aber sehr wenig aus.
Meine Tochter wird demnächst 3 1/2 (Größe vermutlich bei ca. 105 cm, evtl + 2 cm, Schritthöhe mit Schuhen 44, 5 cm) und hat schon länger ein kleines günstiges Laufrad von Decathlon, damals mit 2 J. für den Kindergarten_Eintritt als schnelle Lösung gekauft, in der Absicht noch ein "gutes" zu besorgen. Bisher kam ich aber nicht dazu. Seit einiger Zeit fährt sie nun gerne und relativ wild damit Hügel herunter und gerne auch  in einem Skatepark über alle möglichen Hindernisse/Halfpipes. Dabei habe ich jetzt kein gutes Gefühl mehr, da mir das Laufrad doch recht klapprig vorkommt. Ausserdem ist das Lenkrad mit einem Schnellspannverschluss befestigt, so dass es sich bei jedem heftigeren Sturz verdreht. Also dachte ich, es wäre endlich an der Zeit ein ordentliches Laufrad zu kaufen. Ursprünglich dachte ich an ein Kokua jumper, das gibt es aber hier in der Umgebung nicht zum Probefahren. Bei einem Händler habe ich ein early rider road runner 14 gesehen:  http://liferbikes.myshopify.com/products/alley-runner-14-road . Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den beiden Laufrädern und kann beurteilen, ob die Investition noch Sinn macht? Ich denke, dass sie damit besser und sicherer wird fahren können (und mit mehr Fahrspass), weiss aber nicht, wie lange sie das überhaupt noch nutzen würde. Sie ist ja recht groß. Wobei jetzt schon komplett auf Fahrrad umsteigen? Die Einsatztgebiete sind ja auch unterschiedlich, damit könnte sie ja vermutlich schlecht im Skatepark fahren.
Was denkt ihr?


Schöne Grüße und vielen Dank,
Eva


----------



## bernd e (11. Dezember 2014)

Meine Tochter hatte, da schon immer recht klein für ihr Alter, zu Beginn ein 10" Puky Laufrad. Als sie die nötige Größe hatte, sind wir auf ein 14" BMW Kidsbike umgestiegen. Das kann man als Lauf- als auch Fahrrad verwenden. Damit habe wir den Übergang zum Fahrrad geübt. Als sie dan groß genug war, kam die Treteinheit ans BMW und seit dem fährt sie Rad. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war sie damals um die 3,5 / 4 Jahre. Erstaunlich ist, wie gern sie das an ihre Schwester vererbte kleine Puky fährt (wenn sie mal darf  ).

In Anbetracht das eine Tochter jetzt 3,5 Jahre ist und schon 105cm misst, würde ich dir eher zu einem 16" Fahrrad raten. Zumal sie im Winder vermutlich recht wenig fahren wird und im Frühjahr dann schon knapp 4 ist und auch noch wachsen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (11. Dezember 2014)

... wenn sie fit auf dem laufrad ist – was sich so liest – dann ab aufs rad (ohne stützrädchen)! du wirst staunen wie schnell (minuten, stunden) sie das raus hat. mach es ihr schmackhaft (da sie nicht gleich losflitzen kann) und erklär ihr die zusätzlichen komponenten (pedale, bremsen etc.). wichtig ist auch auf keinen fall zu gross kaufen, das verdirbt ihr u. u. wegen schlechter kontrolle den spass.


----------



## KIV (11. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen!
Ich kann Deine Überlegungen bzgl Laufrad vs. Fahrrad gut nachvollziehen. Beide haben doch recht unterschiedliche Einsatzbereiche. Unser Junior hatte ein Kokua Jumper und ist das Teil bis zur Einschulung regelmäßig gefahren, obwohl er mit drei Jahren schon Radeln konnte.
Das Laufrad haben wir auf Spaziergängen immer dabei gehabt, damit er gut mitkommt und was zum Spielen dabei hat.
Den Jumper kannste blind und ohne Probefahrt kaufen, mit ein paar Modifikationen (Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel- und Stütze) geht das Teil auch noch mit 120cm 

Das Fahrrad kannst Du parallel aber auch schon besorgen. Mit der Laufraderfahrung ist das überhaupt kein Problem. Ein gutes, kleines Rad findest Du bei Kubike oder Kaniabikes.eu, mit Kontakten nach UK ggf auch ein Islabike.


----------



## Fisch123 (11. Dezember 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach ist die beste Alternative, dass schon angesprochen BMW Kidsbike, da kannste nichts verkehrt machen. Die gibt es in den Kleinanzeigen und über ebay gebraucht schon ab 70€ aufwärts, kommt immer auf die Farbe an. Und, du bekommst es auch gut wieder los.
Das Jumper ist ja ganz nett, aber eben nur ein Laufrad.
Mit dem BMW oder auch Coolprodukts hast du beides.


----------



## speziistspitze (11. Dezember 2014)

Unser Großer (5J, 112cm) ist auch bis vor wenigen Wochen noch gerne mit einem größeren Puky gefahren - zusätzlich zum Fahrrad. Ich fand es auch immer praktisch zum spazieren gehen etc. Die Kleine (3J, 96cm) fährt auch Laufrad und dann war die Geschwindigkeit nicht so unterschiedlich. Aber jetzt hat er schweren Herzens sein geliebtes Laufrad an die Kleine abgeben müssen - ihres Puky LR M war definitiv zu klein.

Gerade im Winter fand ich es übrigens praktisch, wenn es glatt ist oder Schnee hat geht Laufrad fahren besser als Fahrrad.
Also wenn sie soviel Spaß hat wie unsere Kinder würde bei uns das Christkind so ein Laufrad bringen:
http://www.puky.de/de/mod_produkte_produkt/kategorie/laufrad_eva/produkt/LR_EVA_kiwi/index.html

Ist super robust und wird bei uns jetzt vom 5. Kind gefahren!

Spezi


----------



## track94 (11. Dezember 2014)

Moin, unser Großer , mit 5 und 1,20 , liebt auch noch sein Laufrad und die Jungs fahren hier auf der Spielstraße auch noch regelmäßig Rennen damit .
Auch bei Ausflügen haben wir noch das Laufrad dabei.
Die Entscheidung ist nicht einfach aber ich würde lieber ein 16" Fahrrad kaufen und mich zusätzlich noch auf dem Flohmarkt nach einen gebrauchten Puky Laufrad umschauen .
Das BMW ist nett aber ich wäre zu faul das immer wieder umzubauen


----------



## NU304C3 (11. Dezember 2014)

Unser Sohn fährt mit seinen 4,5 Jahren /110cm immer noch mit dem Alley Runner 14 Laufrad. Das wird auch bis zum Geburtstag im Sommer so bleiben, erst dann gibt es (vielleicht) ein Fahrrad.
Mit dem Laufrad kommt der Kurze hervorragend zurecht, kann sich auf seine Umgebung und den Verkehr konzentrieren.
Das Tempo kann prima von Bummeln bis Joggen variiert werden, so daß der Kleine immer prima mithalten kann und die Eltern einen Freiheitsgrad mehr haben....
Der Alley Runner ist leicht genug um vom Zwerg mal in in ein Geschäft getragen zu werden und ist vom Kind komplett alleine zu beherrschen.
Ganz wichtig natürlich: der Kurze ist Stolz wie Oskar auf seinen Alley Runner 

Mit der Verarbeitung und Geometrie des Alley Runner sind wir sehr zufrieden, hat gedichtete Lager, Carbonlenker und Sattelstütze, gut vernickelte Schrauben und einen bequemen Sattel.
Die oben verlinkte Road Runner Version ist wohl eher was für die Vitrine. Wie ein Knirps mit dem Dropbar fahren soll ist mir unklar....


----------



## Biebertaler (11. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde komplett auf Fahrrad umsteigen, aber bei Kindern ist das so ne Sache, bei einem klappt bei dem anderen nicht.
Bei unserem Junior ging es zum Glück recht schnell und unkompliziert, Laufrad ist er schon gefahren da konnte er kaum richtig geradeaus laufen.
Unser Sohn hat kurz nach seinem 3. Geburtstag ein 16" Cube Team 160 bekommen, damit ist er ca. 1 Jahr ohne Probleme rumgefahren. Vorher hatte er für wenige Ausfahrten ein 12" Puky, bis er das Cube im Schaufenster gesehen hat.


----------



## Y_G (11. Dezember 2014)

unsere (4/7) fahren immer noch mal Laufrad, der Kleine mehr als der Große. Gutes Rad+Laufrad wäre halt top, hängt aber auch vom verfügbaren Budget ab. Beim Jumper kann man nichts verkehrt machen. Puky ist beim Laufrad IMHO auch OK, das bekommt man recht häufig gebraucht. Die üblichen Verdächtigen bei den Rädern findest Du hier ja zu genüge beschrieben...


----------



## frodo123 (11. Dezember 2014)

bernd e schrieb:


> Meine Tochter hatte, da schon immer recht klein für ihr Alter, zu Beginn ein 10" Puky Laufrad. Als sie die nötige Größe hatte, sind wir auf ein 14" BMW Kidsbike umgestiegen. Das kann man als Lauf- als auch Fahrrad verwenden. Damit habe wir den Übergang zum Fahrrad geübt. Als sie dann groß genug war, kam die Treteinheit ans BMW und seit dem fährt sie Rad.



Auch meine Tochter hatte zu Beginn ein 10" Puky Laufrad. Als sie die nötige Größe hatte, sind wir über ein 12" Puky Laufrad auf ein 14" BMW Kidsbike umgestiegen. Ursprünglich wollten wir es als Laufrad "einführen" aber das Fräulein wollte Tretrad fahren...
Auch wenn hier viele für ein Laufrad plädieren, ich würde ein "echtes" Fahrrad ins Auge fassen... das auch vor dem Hintergrund, dass bis zum nächsten Frühling noch etwas Zeit vergeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan1980 (11. Dezember 2014)

Also mein Sohnemann hat auch auf einem Puky Laufrad angefangen. Danach ging der Umstieg wirklich innerhalb von Stunden. Wichtig ist beim größeren Fahrrad, dass sie auf dem Sattel sitzend mit den Füßen locker auf die Erde kommt, um sich abzufangen. Auch sollten die Füße nicht die Möglichkeit haben, irgendwo festzuhängen, wenn sich schnell abgestützt werden soll. 
Was ich auch als überflüssig erachte sind die Bremsen. Zumindest die, die mit der Hand bedient werden. Die Kinder haben kaum die Kraft, ein Rad so zum stehen zu bekommen. Meinem hab ich ganz schnell erstmal den Rücktritt bei gebracht. Jetzt ist er 7 und fährt ein gebrauchtes 16". Im Sommer gibts dann zum 8. Geburtstag ein schickes Cannondale oder ähnliches. Die Kosten zwar knappe 300 €, aber mein Händler hat mir schon zugesichert, das Rad dann in Zahlung zu nehmen für das nächst Größere. Frag doch mal deinen örtlichen Dealer, ob er sich auf sowas einlässt.


----------



## Ann (11. Dezember 2014)

Jan1980 schrieb:


> Was ich auch als überflüssig erachte sind die Bremsen. Zumindest die, die mit der Hand bedient werden. Die Kinder haben kaum die Kraft, ein Rad so zum stehen zu bekommen. Meinem hab ich ganz schnell erstmal den Rücktritt bei gebracht.



wie bitte? bremsen überflüssig beim fahrrad???? oder hab ich das falsch verstanden? meine maus hat immer versucht vorne beidseitig (links und rechts) am hebel zu ziehen, da war nur einer - also abflug. dann rücktritt, da hast sie sich sowas von gelegt, daß alles zu spät war. ende vom lied = komplette verweigerung. erst ein vernüftiges rad mit links und rechts bremse, die auch für kinder gemacht sind, hat ihr die freude am radeln gebracht. 

wie groß ist denn dein sohn, daß er mit 7 noch auf ein 16" paßt?  und was für ne größe soll das Cannondale dann haben und vor allem, was wiegt es? gescheite leichte kinderräder bekommst du auch gut so verkauft, da braucht man eigentlich nichts beim händler in zahlung zu geben.


----------



## KIV (11. Dezember 2014)

Unser Junior hat zum 7. Geburtstag ein 24"er bekommen, das passt mit viel Glück noch bis 8einhalb... Sorry für OT!

Zum Thema: Mit nem BMW Kidsbike hast Du Dein Problem nicht gelöst. Du hast dann nur ein Laufrad oder ein Fahrrad.
Fahrradfahren ist bei den erworbenen Vorkenntnissen überhaupt kein Problem, also brauchst Du ein Fahrrad.
Wenn Du außerdem noch ein Vehikel im Fuhrpark haben möchtest, dass gut zum Spaziertempo von Erwachsenen passt, besorg halt noch zusätzlich ein Laufrad.


----------



## Jan1980 (11. Dezember 2014)

Nein, natürlich sind die Bremsen nicht überflüssig am Fahrrad ... aber beim Laufrad war die Trommelbremse so schwergängig. Und am nächstgrößeren, hab ich ihm erstmal den Rücktritt beigebracht, da es nur eine "Hebelbremse" gibt. Und diese hat er wie deine Tochter besucht mit beiden Händen zu bedienen


----------



## Jan1980 (11. Dezember 2014)

Nein, natürlich sind die Bremsen nicht überflüssig am Fahrrad ... aber beim Laufrad war die Trommelbremse so schwergängig. Und am nächstgrößeren, hab ich ihm erstmal den Rücktritt beigebracht, da es nur eine "Hebelbremse" fürs Vorderrad gibt. Also erstmal die Rücktrittbremse beigebracht. Nächstgrößere Rad hat hoffentlich 2 gescheite Bremsen...Aber sehe es auch nicht ein, für ein Übergangsfahrrad so viel Geld auszugeben. Er ist jetzt knappe 1,20... Also denke das erste 20 " ist drin


----------



## Jan1980 (11. Dezember 2014)

Nein, natürlich sind die Bremsen nicht überflüssig am Fahrrad ... aber beim Laufrad war die Trommelbremse so schwergängig. Und am nächstgrößeren, hab ich ihm erstmal den Rücktritt beigebracht, da es nur eine "Hebelbremse" fürs Vorderrad gibt. Also erstmal die Rücktrittbremse beigebracht. Nächstgrößere Rad hat hoffentlich 2 gescheite Bremsen...Aber sehe es auch nicht ein, für ein Übergangsfahrrad so viel Geld auszugeben. Er ist jetzt knappe 1,20... Also denke das erste 20 " ist drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann (11. Dezember 2014)

Jan1980 schrieb:


> Nächstgrößere Rad hat hoffentlich 2 gescheite Bremsen...Aber sehe es auch nicht ein, für ein Übergangsfahrrad so viel Geld auszugeben. Er ist jetzt knappe 1,20... Also denke das erste 20 " ist drin



unsere tochter hat vor 7 auch schon ein 24" bekommen - sie war aber auch schon über 1,20  auch wenn du es nicht einsiehst, soviel geld auszugeben, tue deinem sohn den gefallen, gerade wenn er klein und schmächtig ist und schau, was das teil wiegt. lieber ein gebrauchtes billiges und dann noch etwas daran machen. aber keine bleiente mit womöglich noch federgabel, die nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Jan1980 (11. Dezember 2014)

Er fährt natürlich 20 " ... hab falsch geschaut. Klar wiegt das Teil ein bissel was. Aber wir fahren auch noch keine riesigen Touren. Denke auch, dass das nächste ohne Federgabel, dafür aber mit vernünftigen Bremsen und der ersten Schaltung ausgestattet wird. Das Cube Kids gefällt mir auch noch ganz gut...Aber wollte dem TE nicht sein Thema klauen.


----------



## EvaM (15. Dezember 2014)

Hallo nochmal und vielen lieben Dank an alle für die vielen Antworten und guten Tipps.
Leider bin ich erst heute dazu gekommen, sie alle zu lesen.

Ich will es so machen, dass die "Kleine" jetzt noch ein gutes Laufrad bekommt, von dem ich hoffe, dass sie es noch länger fährt (später alternativ zum Fahrrad, je nach Situation) und im Frühjahr/Sommer, wenn sie dann fast 4 ist, ein Fahrrad (auch hier vielen Dank für die Tipps und Empfehlungen, habe schon einige Shops für später gespeichert). 

Puky ist zwar preislich am attraktivsten, aber: wenn ich ein Puky Laufrad nehme, würde ich ja wohl das größte (Puky LR XL) nehmen, da frage ich mich, ob die 2 kg mehr im Vgl. z.B. zum Kokua Jumper oder Alley Runner nicht recht stark ins Gewicht fallen beim hochschieben? Oder mache ich mir zu viel Gedanken?



KIV schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> Den Jumper kannste blind und ohne Probefahrt kaufen, mit ein paar Modifikationen (Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel- und Stütze) geht das Teil auch noch mit 120cm .


  Ich kann so was ja nicht, ab welcher Schrittlänge wären diese Modifikationen denn ungefähr nötig? Dafür müsste ich ja zum Bike-Shop und da kann ich die Kosten derzeit nicht abschätzen.
Da ist die Frage ob sich nicht ein Alley Runner 14 (danke NU304C3 für den Hinweis) eher lohnt. Ist zwar teurer, aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist es bis zu einer größeren Körpergröße geeignet, oder?

Schöne Grüße, Eva


----------



## dorfmann (15. Dezember 2014)

der Trend geht zum Fatbike:
http://liferbikes.myshopify.com/products/trail-runner-xl


----------



## Fisch123 (15. Dezember 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> der Trend geht zum Fatbike:
> http://liferbikes.myshopify.com/products/trail-runner-xl


Völliger Schwachsinn für Kinder! Den Trend legen doch wohl die Eltern


----------



## KIV (15. Dezember 2014)

EvaM schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal und vielen lieben Dank an alle für die vielen Antworten und guten Tipps.
> Leider bin ich erst heute dazu gekommen, sie alle zu lesen.
> 
> Ich will es so machen, dass die "Kleine" jetzt noch ein gutes Laufrad bekommt, von dem ich hoffe, dass sie es noch länger fährt (später alternativ zum Fahrrad, je nach Situation) und im Frühjahr/Sommer, wenn sie dann fast 4 ist, ein Fahrrad (auch hier vielen Dank für die Tipps und Empfehlungen, habe schon einige Shops für später gespeichert).
> ...


Moin Eva!
Der Kokua Jumper wird mit einer zweiten Sattelstütze ausgeliefert. Die ist mir einer Schraube am Sattel und ner Schnellspannschelle am Rahmen fixiert. Das kann jeder austauschen, auch mit zwei linken Händen. IKEA-Regale sind deutlich komplizierter aufzubauen...
Ohne Modifikationen ging das bis ca. zum fünften Geburtstag, obwohl unser Junior für sein Alter immer sehr groß war.

Für den Jumper spricht das Gewicht, das auch im Interesse der Eltern ruhig niedrig sein darf. Ich hab das Teil ja auch des öfteren geschleppt, z.B. beim Einkaufen oder wenn mal ne Pause anstand.
Auch die Federung finde ich sehr sinnvoll. Da man nicht auf Pedalen stehen kann, gehen die Schläge vom Boden voll auf den Po... Beim Jumper kann man aber obendrein noch die Füße sehr schön ergonomisch nach unten-hinten auf die Hinterradschwinge abstellen. Das bewirkt eine recht dynamische Sitzposition und ermöglicht eine Art 'carving'. 
Kennst Du das Video schon..?





Wenn dann doch das Teil nochmal wachsen soll, dann ist das wirklich sehr schnell gemacht - notfalls im Bikeshop. Ne halbe Stunde Arbeit kostet nicht die Welt...
Bei der Teilesuche ist man Dir hier sicher gerne behilflich.

Viel Spaß weiterhin und VG,
Stefan


----------



## bike-runner (18. Dezember 2014)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Völliger Schwachsinn für Kinder! Den Trend legen doch wohl die Eltern




falsch, die industrie. man klatsch den zusatz fat bike zur beschreibung und schon "wills jeder". pukky hat schon seit jahren ein xl laufrad und das ganz ohne "fatbike"


----------



## Fisch123 (18. Dezember 2014)

bike-runner schrieb:


> falsch, die industrie. man klatsch den zusatz fat bike zur beschreibung und schon "wills jeder". pukky hat schon seit jahren ein xl laufrad und das ganz ohne "fatbike"


Ah, wieder ein Puky freund! Ich meine damit das den Trend die Eltern legen, weil sie für die Kids so ein Schwachsinn erst kaufen.
Schiet egol ob da Fatbike oder Rad mit xxxl Bereifung draufsteht, einige müssen eben jedem Trend hinterherhecheln.
Gab es aber früher auch schon--Bonanza und ähnliche.


----------



## Strider (17. Januar 2015)

Jan1980 schrieb:


> Was ich auch als überflüssig erachte sind die Bremsen. Zumindest die, die mit der Hand bedient werden. Die Kinder haben kaum die Kraft, ein Rad so zum stehen zu bekommen. Meinem hab ich ganz schnell erstmal den Rücktritt bei gebracht. Jetzt ist er 7 und fährt ein gebrauchtes 16". Im Sommer gibts dann zum 8. Geburtstag ein schickes Cannondale oder ähnliches. Die Kosten zwar knappe 300 €, aber mein Händler hat mir schon zugesichert, das Rad dann in Zahlung zu nehmen für das nächst Größere. Frag doch mal deinen örtlichen Dealer, ob er sich auf sowas einlässt.


Aehhh nein! Rücktrittbremse sind unnötig und hinderlich. Normale Bremsen können wenn sie gut sind auch schon von den kleinsten bedient werden. Meiner fährt seit er 2,5 ist ein BO12. Das man für knapp 300 Euro ein richtig gutes Rad kaufen kann ist halt naiv,.


----------

